

How Vice Hacked Google Glass To Tell Crisis Stories - scholia
http://www.fastcolabs.com/3015109/how-vice-hacked-google-glass-to-tell-crisis-stories

======
drtse4
Flagged for lack of actual hacking.

~~~
uncoder0
Agreed. The thought of some guy trying to use glass with a Bluetooth keyboard
to VNC into his desktop during a riot was certainly comical...

